# Dang! What A Time To Not Have Money!



## Whyemier (Jan 16, 2017)

Went to the Webster Fleamarket this morning.  Found the guy who wanted me to make those parts for him and turned him down.  Didn't want to make my hobby a full time job just yet.  I just retired.  So I walked around looking at tools mostly. Found a vendor with a boring head ($75) and a tool post grinder ($30), it needed a bit of work but doable.  He didn't take Credit Cards and I only had $23 in pocket. Dang!  Well prob'ly didn't need them anyway.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 16, 2017)

Well my friend, if you did small jobs for folks, you'd have some "mad money". Its been working for me for years despite having a day job.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 16, 2017)

A small job once in a while is not a bad thing. I've been doing them for a while now. I only dislike it when one gets in the way of my own projects.

 "Billy G"


----------



## eastokie (Jan 19, 2017)

this is another reason i carry  a full tool box ,and a  full GI tool bag, and pry bars and 2 sizes of crow bars in my truck, along with 2 SAK's and  2 USA pocket knives.and other good quality things..u can always Barter !!!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 19, 2017)

i would have pulled out a filling and presented it to the seller!
maybe even given a pint of blood....


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 26, 2017)

eastokie said:


> this is another reason i carry  a full tool box ,and a  full GI tool bag, and pry bars and 2 sizes of crow bars in my truck, along with 2 SAK's and  2 USA pocket knives.and other good quality things..u can always Barter !!!!


BARTER, what a concept, and who can say no to a neighbor, or a stranger in dire need.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 26, 2017)

Don’t know if I can feel sorry for you. Because going to the fleamarket with just 23 bucks is only asking for shoulda, woulda, coulda. Going to the FM is not like going to the store with a shopping list and can use credit. When you go to the FM, it’s a treasure hunt. You never know what you might find. And if you want it, you must be prepared to buy it…Dave


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 27, 2017)

chips&more said:


> Don’t know if I can feel sorry for you. Because...you must be prepared to buy it…Dave



I am humbly chastised.

Woe is me!


----------

